# Homemade release (the mosquito)



## X-force09 (Jan 13, 2009)

looks great, whats it take to make one of those? how exactly does it work? how much for one?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
Looks great. :thumbs_up
Is the hook stationary. Or can you adjust the angle of the hook to fire slow or fast.

My buddy and i made one. My release body was out wood. Put it together like you was building a knife handle. With brass threaded bolts. His release body, was out of spiral design plastic. His really looked sharp.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

That is sweet! Never seen someone create their own release, you did a great job!


----------



## recurve fan (Oct 20, 2007)

way cool:teeth:


----------



## OrangeBlood (Jan 12, 2009)

it looks stationary, you can see the metal extend through the handle from the hook in the top left pic.

looks good, very creative....


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

Yes the hook is stationary. Its all one peice, so no adjustment so it took some time getting the hook the right angle and shape to go off when I want it to. As for how it works, its just a simple spike style release that fires due to rotation.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

nice job, spikes are great!


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks all. Here are my releases from my first to current. Just wanted to show the evolution and I'm far from a final design, so many ideas!


----------



## Baker4 (Feb 8, 2006)

I like it, and the fact a person takes his own idea and follows through with it.

And it follows the K.I.S.S. rule :thumbs_up


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

the trad. guys use to make them with a notch in deer antler to shoot long bows and recurves.


----------



## SteAlthunter (Apr 9, 2009)

Is that a cat in the original picture?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello all.
Well this release building. Got my interest up. So i built one today. Plan to build a different type tomorrow.


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks all! Glad to spark some creativity :teeth: And no not a cat lol a rabbit. I finally picked up some clear coat and prettied it up abit.


----------



## F.C.Hunter (Jul 14, 2009)

kc hay seed said:


> the trad. guys use to make them with a notch in deer antler to shoot long bows and recurves.



Any ideas where a trad guy could get pics of the said device?


----------



## Faitmaker (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm really not getting it. Can you take a picture of it being attached or getting ready to fire?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Faitmaker said:


> I'm really not getting it. Can you take a picture of it being attached or getting ready to fire?


A spike release has zero moving parts.

So,
the thumb post is at the 6-o'clock position,
and you rotate the top of the handle
closer towards the riser,
when hooking up the "hook" onto the bowstring,
and then you pull to full draw.











Once you get to full draw,
then you rotate the top of the handle
AWAY from the riser,
and when you get to the correct rotation handle position,
the bowstring will fly away from you rapidly.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

*deer horn release*



F.C.Hunter said:


> Any ideas where a trad guy could get pics of the said device?


i have no idea where to find pictures.they also made them out of wood with a rounded hump on the back of them for the bow string to go behind. they were fired by rotation.you might check out archery history web page.


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

I'll try and get a quick little video up explaining how the release fires for anyone whos isn't sure. Its almost seems too simple.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

nuts&bolts said:


> A spike release has zero moving parts.
> 
> So,
> the thumb post is at the 6-o'clock position,
> ...





----------------------------

What he said. Right on the mark as usual. 




Might add, its some what like shooting a hinge release. One hast to have there wrist turned in toward there face on a angle. My release. I turn it in, to about 10 O:clock to anchor, Once at anchor i begin to pull with BT. Once the position of the hook re-voles or turns to 12 O:clock its gone in a heart beat.

Just remember as long as your wrist and hand is turned to-wards your face on a angle. The release has less chance of fireing.

Caution : for first time users. Draw a few times. some what out away from your face, before going to anchor. Till you get acquainted with the method of holding the release at a angle. With your wrist turned in. Because some times with a bow with a lot of poundage. The strain can cause you to forget .And relax your wrist, and the angle there of. And gives you a straight draw. Intern the hook can fly off the D loop. And one can get a knuckle sandwich.So don't relax your thinker till you get anchored. :wink: As long as i have been shooting a hook. I never take my mine off that sucker till anchor. Then i am home free.[ Smile


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

Here you go, not the best but its just a quick little demo that I hope helps. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnyRnfMasdY


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

OOPS! said:


> Here you go, not the best but its just a quick little demo that I hope helps.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnyRnfMasdY




Hello

Very nice demostration. :thumbs_up


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

*Oops*

Could you take another pic. of your release with a ruler next to it or maybe on a sheet of 1/4" grid paper. Trying to get a feel for the size of the release and length of hook before I start to try makeing one.

Thx


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

release over 1/4" graph paper. 
* this is not a "rule" on dementions, you are basically free to any size or shape you want aslong as you have the proper hook angle. This is a very small release with a short neck to maximize draw length. Sky's the limit


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Anchor point*

What do you use as an anchor point with this type of release? In the video you keep your hand horizontal and your thumb toward you cheek.

Nice release btw.


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

Gunner7800 said:


> What do you use as an anchor point with this type of release? In the video you keep your hand horizontal and your thumb toward you cheek.
> 
> Nice release btw.


Its hard to tell from the video but my first knuckle is anchored at the corner of my jawbone.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
Maybe you have already touched on this.




1. ? What type or grade of stainless.

2. ? What did you use for cutting the shape of the stainless.


----------



## b_vanfossen (Dec 5, 2008)

Unk Bond said:


> 1. ? What type or grade of stainless.
> 
> 2. ? What did you use for cutting the shape of the stainless.


x2??? thanks


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Are there any benefits of this over a hinge style release? Other than the fact that no moving parts= hard to break, of course.


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

I actually haven't made any out of stainless yet so wouldn't be able to tell you, perhaps one of the knifemakers would have an idea? And besides simplicity I do not or atleast haven't noticed a gain or loss of accuracy over other release styles, just another alternative.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
Lets rephrase the question. 
? what did you use to cut the hook shape out of your titanium blank.


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

lol sorry, just spaced abit, I rough cut it with a bandsaw with a diamond blade, then did the rest with a dremel and assorted cutting cutting wheels and and diamond bits, you could just as easily get by with just the dremel to cut out everything tho, handy tools


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

OOPS! said:


> lol sorry, just spaced abit, I rough cut it with a bandsaw with a diamond blade, then did the rest with a dremel and assorted cutting cutting wheels and and diamond bits, you could just as easily get by with just the dremel to cut out everything tho, handy tools


Thanks
I use a dremel quite a bit. Just bought more tools for it today.


----------



## jamiepatterson (Jun 26, 2006)

*shank*

Nice, it looks like a prison shank. does it cut through the loop after a bunch of shots?


----------



## daveswpa (Mar 14, 2006)

*Nice DIY job*

was curious how it worked until I saw your video, very good explanation.
nice work


----------



## Patoka Crazy (Aug 7, 2008)

the old hook style... haven't seen one since the 80s


----------



## dat201 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for sharing I just love all the ideas that come up on here,I will be trying to make one for my next DYI project.:thumbs_up


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

how does it fire? It just slips? Also do you have any pics of it at full draw?


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

condude4 said:


> how does it fire? It just slips? Also do you have any pics of it at full draw?


Yup, simple as that, almost seems too simple too work eh? :shade:


----------

